# Contractor Wanted - Chicago, IL



## newlooklandscp

Looking for a contractor to service (3) accounts. Lyons, Bridgeview, Darien ... all within 15 minutes of each other. Plowing open (0 car) lots, no sidewalks, salting after each push and on dusting/freezing ice nights.

Paid Per Push & Salt Application
Must be completed by 8/9am
On Call during a Daytime Storm
Must be Insured
Contract to be Signed

PM or Call the Office for more Information 847-451-0129


----------



## got-h2o

Sounds like a nice gig..........I'd be all over it if I was a bit more local.


----------



## newlooklandscp

It is. I usually use on of my trucks but this season I want to keep it more local to my shop. Also .... pay is every 2 weeks just like my drivers. Same schedule.


----------



## monacom9

how much per push and were at i live in darien


----------



## erkoehler

Wish I was closer!


----------



## newlooklandscp

I have received everyones messages/voicemails on the office line. I have complied a list. I will start contacting people in the next week or so, just trying to secure a bit more work. Ken


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well i'm looking and i live in lockport


----------



## zman9119

If you are still looking one of our main yards is in Darien and one in Bridgeview too.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

If I had salting capabilities I would be interested


----------



## monacom9

I have a 2010 chevy 2500hd with a 29 sno way and a western MODEL 1000 salt spreader
I live in darien


----------



## Siberian Husky

If you need a fill in in a pinch and I can help I'll come out there I'm in Joliet


----------



## Dlongerman

sent you a pm please look and consider if spot still open, i have a 2010 F250 Western wide-out tailgate salter Thanks! Dan


----------



## monacom9

I have a 2010 chevy 2500hd with a 29 sno way 8ft and a western MODEL 2500 salt spreader
I live in darien


----------



## newlooklandscp

Contractor Signed for the season. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

newlooklandscp;1095911 said:


> Contractor Signed for the season. Thanks for the interest.


wow all that and i didnt even get a phone call like i had a chance


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Same here we did talk but nothing after that


----------



## newlooklandscp

Had a lot of contacts. Picked the best suited for the accounts.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

would have been nice to even get a chance at some work... but hey hope they work out for ya


----------

